# Where to find spare parts and installing a temperature display



## Joncondiff (Jan 10, 2017)

I received a APEVIA X-Dreamer II Metal Case w/ Side Window-Black from a friend a while back and just now managed to discover what exactly it is. I need some spare parts for them but I tried to get them from the manufacturer and they don't have any more due to it being discontinued. I'm wondering if there is somewhere i can get the parts.
I Need:
Temperature display (also how do you install this?)
Front USB 2.0 and Audio port
Clear part of front panel and fasteners
Floppy disk cover


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

You will need to find an identical case in the used marketplace and salvage the parts from that. 

Personally, I wouldn't expend the energy trying to recondition a decade plus old case, especially one which was a pig when it was new. If you're in love with the style, the updated X-Dreamer 4 sells for around US$75 ($60 after rebate), though it seems to have many of the same problems.


----------



## GimboV (Apr 16, 2015)

Cool looking case, but it seems you are missing all the "coolness". Seeing as this case is old finding the needed parts would prove difficult.


----------



## Joncondiff (Jan 10, 2017)

looked at it some more and looks like the entire front panel will have to be replaced. Anyone have an direction to point me in for a website where I could find this?


----------

